# Eén werkwoord (tonen) = twee werkwoorden (laten zien)



## ThomasK

Weer een vraagje dus... Je hebt "*tonen*", maar je kunt ook "l*aten zie*n". Niet in het Engels, denk ik, zelfs niet in het Duits, denk ik. Je kunt ook "*laten horen*", wat dan een variant is van "tonen", maar je hebt er vermoedelijk geen specifiek werkwoord voor, ook niet in het Engels of het Duits. Je hebt bijvoorbeeld "*drop*" in het Engels, maar in het Nederlands moet je uitwijken naar "*laten valle*n". Dus heel vaak met "laten". Mijn indruk is dat ze heel courant zijn, vaak couranter dan hun equivalent dat wat formeel kan overkomen... 

Zien jullie nog andere verba in het Nederlands (of in het Engels), die je met _laten_ of een ander soort hulpww. kunt omschrijven?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk plots aan
- vrijlaten/ laten gaan, laten lopen
- …


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> Je kunt ook "*laten horen*", wat dan een variant is van "tonen", maar je hebt er vermoedelijk geen specifiek werkwoord voor


Interessant.

Mijn gok is dat men dit in eerdere stadia van de taal mogelijks door gebruik van een synthetisch werkwoordvorm kon uitdrukken, die vervolgens door analytisch causatief is vervangen.

 laten horen ?=tonen?


----------



## ThomasK

Tonen zullen we nooit begrijpen als laten horen. Jouw gok: die hypothese klopt waarschijnlijk want we hebben heel veel "verborgen" synthetische causatieven - veel meer dan ik besefte, en heel velen met mij... Mijn eigen gok momenteel is dat horen/ het auditieve veel minder belangrijk is dan het visuele en dat je geluid zelden kon manipuleren tot honderd jaar geleden.


----------



## matakoweg

Het valt mij op dat er met 'tonen' wel een passieve zin te maken is maar niet met 'laten zien

De kostbare ring werd aan hem getoond. 
* De kostbare ring werd aan hem laten zien 

Of vinden jullie de tweede zin wel goed?


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, dat klopt, maar dat is een gevolg van het werkwoord "laten" dat hier niet zo letterlijk wordt gebruikt volgens mij. Het is eerder een soort causatief werkwoord...


----------



## marrish

Causatief slaat normaliter op 'doen horen' en dergelijke, maar "(aan) iemand iets laten horen"  wil daarentegen zeggen dat men de ander in staat of in de mogelijkheid stelt om iets middels het gehoorzin waar te kunnen nemen/vernemen.

Daarnaast lijken de _verba_ die door de toevoeging van "laten" de beoogde betekenis weergeven zich beperken tot de werkwoorden van zintuigelijke waarnemingen zoals "horen", "luisteren", "zien", "kijken".


----------



## ThomasK

Zeer juiste observatie.


----------



## ThomasK

marrish said:


> Daarnaast lijken de _verba_ die door de toevoeging van "laten" de beoogde betekenis weergeven zich beperken tot de werkwoorden van zintuigelijke waarnemingen zoals "horen", "luisteren", "zien", "kijken".


Laten proeven ook, idd. Maar "laten weten" behoort tot dezelfde categorie, terwijl "weten" niet zintuiglijk is... Idem met "laten verstaan"...

Of je die moet of kunt opsplitsen in categorieën, laat ik in het midden. Hier nog de ANS over de causatief in al zijn vormen.


----------

